# Closet Shelf?



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey i'm starting my first 4 seeds that germinated. I've decided my closet will sadly be my choice seeing i have no space in that barn and my house is pretty well, occupied lol. My dimensions are 67" in length 22" wide 68" high. I'm going to end up purchasing the [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Xtrasun 1000 Watt Convertible Ballast Kit. 
*I found it off of an online sight. I was told the brighter the better? so i'm purchasing this one, i'm planning on moving into a larger area later though. But What would i need to line my walls with to prevent them from heating up? I had wood walls and sliding doors.
[/FONT]


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 16, 2008)

you can use mylar for your reflecting.


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

Is mylar expensive? and can i buy this at a local store?


----------



## gmo (Nov 16, 2008)

Mylar isn't too expensive.  It isn't the type of thing you can pick up at walmart, but, any hydro supply store should have it.  When buying it, do yourself a favor and get the 2mm or 4mm thickness.  The 1mm tears very easily and light shines through it because it is thin.  I use the 2mm and am satisfied.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 17, 2008)

If you plan on growing in a closet you need to have very good  ventilation. The grow i did in a closet with a 400 watt hps i only had a fan in there at first and it was 110F in there. The other problem with growing in a closet is there is no holes for air to enter or leave.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 17, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> If you plan on growing in a closet you need to have very good  ventilation. The grow i did in a closet with a 400 watt hps i only had a fan in there at first and it was 110F in there. The other problem with growing in a closet is there is no holes for air to enter or leave.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 Thanks for that, but i've got a window near my closet. If i keep it open a cool breeze could come in? Is that sufficient enough?


----------



## gmo (Nov 17, 2008)

Most likely NOT.  A 1000w is gonna be a challenge to cool in such a small area.  I would suggest maybe looking into a window box with an aircooled hood.  You say a window is close so this shouldn't be too much of a challenge.


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright well how hot could it get in there? i mean from what i've read 95 degrees isn't bad at all?


----------



## gmo (Nov 17, 2008)

78 is IDEAL.  95 is hot, too hot.  Shoot for low 80's or lower.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

Ventilation will be the key; If you prevent the walls from soaking up the heat it will linger in your grow space.  a 1000 watter will be like having a heater in that space; not cool for the ladies.

You have a truck load of uberlumens though.


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 17, 2008)

here is where i got my info. I think we need an experienced answer
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#TEMPERATURE
And in quotations...."Proper temperature is one highly variable factor. Most books state                  optimum grow temperature to be 70-80 degrees, but many list extenuating                  circumstances that allow temperatures to go higher. Assuming genetics                  is not a factor, plants seem to be able to absorb more light at                  higher temps, perhaps up to 90 degrees. High light and CO2 levels                  could make this go as high as 95 degrees for increased growth                  speed.* An optimum of 95 degrees is new data that assumes very-high                  light, CO2 enrichment of 1500 ppm and good regular venting to                  keep humidity down."

And being indoors with little water, i should be able to keep the humidity low. probably 55-60. Is that ok? would it work out ok?


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2008)

..the key to your quoted statement, is *"CO2 enrichment of 1500 ppm and good regular venting to keep humidity down.*...
   c02 tanks, ppm meters, regulators, thermostatic ventilation system, ect... yep, 95* might be best. 
But without all or enough of those factors in place and monitored. 95 is too hot for optimal, healthy plants, in an enclosed environment...


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 17, 2008)

The answer i was looking for. Thanks, where could i purchase a cool breeze fan like that for growing? Any good sites you guys kno of?


----------



## bulldog74 (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually you can get mylar at wal-mart.  Go to the camping section and they sell emergency blankets for like $2.  Also, they come in some first aide kits and yet another place would be in the wrapping paper section.  I have found some wrapping paper has clear mylar on the opposite side.


----------



## bulldog74 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anything Hydro go to HTGSUPPLY.com I think the guys name is Tony they are probably the best in the business when it comes to customer service and price.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

You don't need a 1000 watt lamp for that area, which is basically ten square feet.  A 600 would be fine.

Actually, you may want to get a 400, and just leave some room in the closet for more air and a fan.


----------

